# Save these dogs and cats from euthanasia today - New York



## squiggle1 (Feb 16, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/218240491658502/photos/o.93354628305/612429985572882/?type=3

'SHARE to SAVE kitty who survived a fire & baby puppies FROM DEATH TODAY! INCLUDING 11 OTHER AFFECTIONATE FAMILY PETS! THEY NEED TO FIND IMMEDIATE FOSTERS OR ADOPTERS TODAY TO SURVIVE! AMAZING, AFFECTIONATE AND ADOPTABLE - THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN THEY ARE SCHEDULED TO DIE TODAY BEC THEY ARE IN A KILL SHELTER AND THE SHELTER IS FULL, MAKING THEM OUT OF TIME! PLEASE SHARE FAR &WIDE!

...

If you can not commit to adopt, PLEASE FOSTER-IT IS TEMPORARY & FREE - a rescue will pull them, get them to you, COVER ALL FEES, MEDICAL COSTS & TRAINING if needed, and find a permanent adopter. You simply open your heart and home temporarily and save lives!'


----------

